
The Linux desktop's last, best shot - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-linux-desktops-last-best-shot/
======
bifrost
"Linux Desktop" must be on someone's list of "I'm bored, guess I'll write
another listicle" articles. I'll never use a Linux desktop, because I have a
FreeBSD desktop...

~~~
microwavecamera
Which one? It probably runs on Linux too.

~~~
bifrost
Which one what? I don't use Linux...

% uname -a

FreeBSD redacted 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64

~~~
microwavecamera
Desktop environment. Which desktop? There's more than one and they all pretty
much run on both BSD and Linux.

~~~
bifrost
fvwm2 They're not talking about desktop environment, they're talking about
"using linux as a desktop".

~~~
microwavecamera
> _I 'll never use a Linux desktop, because I have a FreeBSD desktop_

I wasn't responding to them....

